# Meet Thomas :)



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know if I already posted this or not...

This is Thomas. Our new outside kitty. I don't think hes feral because he is super friendly. So he could be a stray. 

July 2014.

I was outside in the front yard and I hear this meow...not sure where its coming from...so I say *here kitty kitty* and all of a sudden this black cat pops out of the bush. he came right over to me. :razz: 

My mom comes to the front door and sees me with another cat. I said I don't know where he came from. but hes really friendly.

So since july...hes been coming to the house every day for food. 

Hes not fixed. We are going to get that done in the spring. We didn't get him done over the summer because we already spent money on getting Smokey & Cali done. So it will be Thomas's turn this spring. 

He likes to sleep over in the igloo on the front porch. I also have a cat bed for him..so he sleeps on the bed mostly. I keep trying to get him to stay inside the igloo and out of the wind..but he wont listen. 

I have attached 2 pictures of Thomas. 

I am hoping that after we get him fixed...we can take him to the cat rescue and find him a home.

what do you guys think.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

The first picture is Thomas over the summer time.

The second picture is Thomas in November enjoying some food.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, he reminds me of my Franky (rip). Glad you are helping him.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

hes a good boy.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Feral = does not like people
Stray = friendly towards people

That is the distinction. You can't get near a feral cat while a stray will look to you for affection and food. Thomas looks adorable. I'm glad you are providing him comfort in BRRRR!!! New York!


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

He's really cute. Strays will meow, feral will hiss and won't even come near since they are very scared, hence they go out at night only. Try putting some cat nip in the igloo, he might go in.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He looks like a sweetheart.

Have you tried putting the bed inside the igloo? I took Mr. Casper's bed away at one point because I figured the heated pad would be warmer, but he absolutely wanted to be in that bed.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He's beautiful. He reminds me of my first black kitty, Spooky, that I had when I was a kid. He was a big ole Tom cat, who would disappear for days, sometimes weeks at a time. He was one of the sweetest cats I ever had. I wish we had known better back then, to get him neutered. He ended up running off after a few years, and we never knew what happened to him. That was one of the most heartbreaking things to happen to me as a child. I still think of that cat. He looked exactly like Thomas.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

What a nice thing you are doing. He is being taken care of.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

Tom is pretty cool. he tends to bite me though. if I pet him to long...he will let me know by biting. ugh..but he doesn't break skin. So I tell him no bite. 

The igloo is filled with straw and blankets. So theres no room for the cat bed. tom likes his bed infront of the igloo instead.


The 2 feral cats who come to eat(Smokey & Cali)..they don't run away when I step outside to feed them. They sit right on the porch watching me put there food bowls by the igloo...as soon as I leave to go back inside...they would go and eat. 

I cant touch them...but they know that I feed them.  

I must say it was pretty awesome to have them inside my house last summer while they recovered from there spay and neuter! 

Looking forward to getting Thomas neutered in the spring. So maybe I can find him a home then.


----------

